# Help with pheonix connectors



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I just purchased a Crown CTS 600 and the inputs are pheonix connectors. I have never used this type connector before so how do I go from my amp pre outs which are rca to the amp which are the pheonix connectors. Is there a good place to buy cables like this or is there such a thing as an pheonix to rca adapter. I looked at musicians friend and they did not list this type of connector. Any help would be appreciated.:dontknow:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You can build your own adapters or you can get them from most pro audio shops in the US/Canada.
The connector can also be found at electronic parts stores that sell bulk parts for all sorts of electronic do-it-yourselfers.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I wouldn't mind building them but I have not found an online store where I can get a look at one. But I will keep looking. There is a store called U-DO-IT electronics about 30 miles from me so if I can make sure I know what I am looking for they should have the parts there. Thanks.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Anyone with any more info on sites or stores to buy these would be great.........


----------



## jeffreybehr (Mar 17, 2008)

t, the manual tells you how a single-ended signal is wired to the Phoenix connectors; you might look for that. I initially chopped the RCA connectors off a cheap fono cable and used that, but after I got new cables, I 'built' adapters from panel-mount RCA jacks.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks, Unfortunatly the amp I bought does not have a manual but your picture is super helpfull. I can probably go to the Crown web site and download a manual. Thanks again.:wave:


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I am going to stay with balanced connectors and will use 2 Rolls MB-15's that will convert rca to xlr and then will use a xlr to pheonix connector adaptor cable. http://www.fullcompass.com/product/315134.html


----------

